# shimano nexus hub



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

SO how long has your igh lasted you ? I am going on 5 mounths and it is not working very well. it makes lots of grumpy noises and if you back pedal it thunks and grinds , you can feel it in your feet. Any thoughts?
hear is my bike.
Civia Cycles


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

has any one run this hub


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

It's not a Nexus but an Alfine

I had a previous generation Nexus , lasted a year before it died.
The newer one have better seals like the Alfine.

If you take care , it should last long.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

so more or less i got screwed


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

.,,


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

JUNGLEKID5 said:


> so more or less i got screwed


Your hub's cones need to be adjusted and correctly counter-locked. Try finding an LBS that has a clue or learn to DIY. You'll need a 15mm and 17mm cone wrench.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

cool thanks will talk to the lbs and see whats up. thanks again...


----------



## uzumati (Oct 5, 2008)

It has been an up and down road with the alfine 11spd for me. Bought one of the first models produced and it ran nicely for a couple of months but then started leaking oil. To/Fro with shimano, new seals etc before they finally agreed that there was an issue with the initial run and completely replaced the internals. Since then it has been bulletproof. Wickedly good for winter commuting...A mate has a later version and he has not had the same issues I faced.He raves about it...


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

cool so there could be hope


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

wahoo shimano sent me new internals.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

When the hub is on the bike it should spin freely with no play. Don't let them tell you it needs to be tight until it breaks in.


----------

